# USB Driver for Samsung mobile phone



## TDJproGold (May 6, 2011)

I have just received a replacement cell phone from Verizon. Samsung gusto sch u360. Need a usb cdma driver so it can interact with my laptop w/ XP Home. The Samsung site did not appear to be to helpful.Their suggestions range from "can't be done" to "it can be done via memory sd card". Neither did the Verizon site. The Samsung PC Studio 3 worked with my T-Mobile T429 but no help on the Gusto. Samsung PC Studio 7 is Verizons suggestion to solve this one but it doesn't work. Windows thinks the phone is a CD-Rom.
Anyone have any ideas on how to get the proper driver ?


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

The phone appears not to have any USB interface except for charging. It is a Blue-Tooth device.


----------



## TDJproGold (May 6, 2011)

You're correct about the usb interface on the Gusto but on my T429 it interfaced with my PC and was also Blue-tooth. I think it is, as with most things, mostly about what makes the world. Why make a economically sound product when you can push it closer to the high end by withholding some of the simple things and offer more complicated things as extras, upgrades, and/or accessories to accomplish the same task. After all the price of a misleading usb cable and a Blue-tooth receiver brings in more revenue than an over priced usb data cable that will probably be bought at a competitors for less.


----------



## TDJproGold (May 6, 2011)

By the way Thanks for your response Elvandil


----------

